# Smash Jiujitsu Indonesia Jakarta



## jiujitsuindonesia

Hi Everyone

I hope all doing fine here! 

If any of you visiting Jakarta Indonesia
Want to have a place to do grappling/Jiujitsu practice let us know

Contact: +6281288778989
[email protected]

Login • Instagram









Smash Jiu jitsu Indonesia Jakarta


Smash Jiu jitsu Indonesia Jakarta, South Jakarta. 250 likes · 3 talking about this. Brazilian jiu-jitsu is a martial art and combat sport that teaches a person how to use body leverages to execute a...




www.facebook.com










TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




www.tiktok.com




@jiujitsuindonesia


----------

